# Stopover in Gravelines



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Could somebody please give me recent info about an overnight stop ( other than campsites) in Gravelines for July?
I'm getting confused by the , sometimes, conflicting reports in campinginfo, other French sites and the entry in the new All the Aires book. 
We're going to the West Flanders coast for a week or so so any other recent info about aires etc (not campsites) would be very welcome.
Thanks ...


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi,
In April this year we stayed at the Gravelines Aire as listed in "All the Aires France" book number 23 near Calais.(2nd edition). We had been advised not to go the Aire in Calais the previous day because of bad reports of being in a bad state regards the service point etc.
The GRAVELINES aire was fine and felt secure although I couldn't find the service point and water. PM me if you need any more info. There is another Gravelines Aire (N0.43) but I dont know the location of this.
Hope this helps.
Sennen523.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, sennen523 thanks for that. I'd assumed the no. 23 in the book was service only and not for overnighting.
I can't find no. 43 Port du Plaisance on the hybrid maps either.
Diolch yn fawr 'to.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Spwt. There are a number of places to stopover in Gravelines. If you follow the signs to Des Dunes campsite, about 100 yards from the entrance is a large car park where we and a number of other m/h's have overnighted, People have also stayed by the Marina and there was a post some time ago by someone who stayed close to the beach.
Cheers Sid


----------



## albertross (May 1, 2005)

There's a nice spot below the lock by the Rue du port.If you go to google maps and search for "rue du port gravelines "it will take you right to it.Stopped there a few times.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Graveline aire*

Hope this is of some help. I have just returned from France and intended to stop at the Graveline aire.

First off, the entrance has changed.

You now have to go past/just before the entrance and turn into what looks like a new estate. Then take the first left into the site, it is signed with the usual camper sign and there are directions printed at the normal entrance.

The Flot Bleu is still operable 3 x 50cent coins required.

THERE IS NOW NO overnight parking available at the Aire de service, there is a security hut and guard and he will move you on.

Having said the above you are better going to the marina and staying there. A much better view and ambience.

We stayed 3 nights at the marina and filled up twice at the aire service point.

Pete


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*drgs vg*

hi all ,
ref gravellines aire,
check out my web site under the "short trip to france " for pictures and info on Gravellines .
hope this is of help

tramp


----------



## COLIN_TEC580 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Gravellines*

hi have stayed at Gravellines 8 or 9 times the sevice point and aire are in different places the air is in a big square with houses each side there is now a tiolet there which was installed a few years ago its well sign posted used to always stay there when using norfolkline ferry but they seem pricey lately


----------

